# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  les garder ou les confier à mes parents?

## misslady

voilà j'ai un GROS cas de conscience, je vous préviens d'office ça va être un pavé, car ça va aussi me servir j'espère à mettre mes pensées en ordre.
ca fait 2 semaines que je cogite, je ne prends pas de décision et je change d'avis tous les jours.

je plante le décor :

je vis en maison, jardin très mal clos coté d'une voisine (pas le choix) bon c'est pas le gros du problème.
mon mari et moi bossons tous les 2, meme si mon mari est la quasi tout l'apres midi
nous avons deux chats, un sauvage qui vit dehors et une minette qui vit ça vit comme elle l'entend
2 chiens, un beauceron de 10 ans et demi  (adopté à 5 ans, castré)et une teckel de 15 ans (adopté à 16 mois, stérilisée)
2 enfants en bas age (3 et 2 ans)

depuis quelques temps j'ai des soucis avec les chiens, clairement je sais que c'est lié au vieillissement.

les problèmes : 

*mon gros* 
- urinent dans la maison, que nous soyons présents ou non d'ailleurs partout et en grande quantité (genre de la porte d'entrée dans tout le couloir jusqu'à la porte fnetre du salon ; le dernière fois il a commencé du palier de l'étage jusqu'àa la porte fenêtre)
-bouffe les chaussures de mes enfants (n'avait pas fait une seule connerie depuis au moins 4 ans), pas seulement quand elle traine par terre, il est capable d'aller les chercher SUR un meuble , DANS le meuble a chaussure, dans l'escalier, enfin bref az peu pret n'importe ou sauf si je les range bien dans le chambre des enfants et que je n'oublie pas de fermer la porte
- justement je n'ai pas interet a oublier de fermer la moindre porte : il defonce les poubelles pour se faire les couches
-il 'fugue" dans le jardin de ma voisine ce qui en soit n' est pas un problème, mais il y fait ses crottes et ca ca passe beaucoup moins bien j'ai tout tenté pour clore le jardin mais il est en copro y a des endroits "inaccessibles" et impossible de trouver une solution, , ne serait ce que le bassin des poissons ou il patauge pour traverser
- a pris un gros coup de vieux, il s'est démusclé, a perdu du poids, ne monte plus seul dans la voiture....

*ma pouic pouic*
elle a toujours eu un caractère de cochon bien à elle, et déjà j'ai la chance qu'elle n'ait jamais rien dit aux enfants meme si ca la gonflent royalement :-)
-il faut savoir que elle a subi 2 intervention sur la colonne suite à des hernies discales qui ont pou conséquance deja qu'elle est très mefiante lors des manipulations.
-A 15 ans, elle est elle aussi incontinente, en notre présence ou pas, porte fenêtre ouverte ou pas, elle fait dans la maison si elle "oublie" de sortir
-elle "yoyotte" un peu, et bugge sur certaines choses  :exemple, hier il y avait un obstacle (un tricycle) sur sa trajectoire pour rentrer dans la maison, elle est restée figée derrière jusqu'à ce que j'aille pousser l'objet, elle est déjà tombée dans le bassin (du coup je ne les laisse plus JAMAIS dehors sans surveillance)
-elle a fait 2 AVC en décembre (des petits) et a pas trop mal récupéré
- elle est quasi sourde et aveugle
elle a parfois des difficultés pour se mouvoir (monter une marche et même marcher des fois) mais avec le soleil ca va aller (c'est toujours entre décembre et mars que c'est difficile pour elle depuis ses opérations

*mes problèmes* 
-entre le boulot, les enfants la maison je ne m'en sors plus
il faut être clair tout de suite, mon conjoint prend en charge les enfants de 16h jusqu'a mon retour du boulot (18h), il prépare le repas du soir, et met les chiens dans le jardin quand il réclame (et passe vite fait un coup de serpillère en cas d'accident), il ne fera RIEN d'autre, j'ai déjà essayé c'est mort.... pas la peine de critiquer la dessus la vie de famille est déjà assez compliquée comme ça....
-tous les matins je dois laver par terre a fond, sachant que je suis seule a la maison, que je dois me préparer et préparer les enfants pour les déposer à 8h chez la nounou pour aller bosser après
- mon gros que je promenais TOUS les matins avant ne sort en balade qu'environ 3 fois par semaine
qu'avant c'etait un vrai plaisir pour moi, mon petit moment de détente et que la je suis tellement HS que ca devient une corvée.... (ceci dit lui n'y met plus vraiment enthousiasme non plus) et que je culpabilise a fond
-que je n'ai plus de temps pour les calins, car quand j'a du temps c'est après le coucher des enfants, et que la moi je mange je me douche et je me couche (oui avec les poules et a 22h je dors) et je reculpabilise a fond

*ce que j'ai essayé*

*pour le gros* : check up véto car il a vraiment pris un coup de vieux depuis cet automne, on est allé chez le véto 4 fois depuis décembre, il a eu un bilan sanguin complet, analyse d'urine examen clinique RAS : le veto dit qu'il est en forme pour un chien de son âge...
pour l'incontinence j'ai demandé si on pouvait essayer un traitement (a 2 vetos) : reponse: aucun interet sur un chien amle
je lui ai mis des couches la nuit : il stresse a fond est en panique et n'ose plus bouger
j'ai essayé de lui filer des os a macher pour qu'il arrete de se faire les chaussures de ma fille
le laisser dans le jardin quand il fait beau : il se carapate directe chez le voisine

*pour la petite* :
check up veto en décembre, elle a eu un traitement pour ses AVC et du candilat
ramenée en janvier pour faire un point arret du candilat, pas d'effet
a part ca "elle est en forme pour son age"
j'ai parlé de propalin, on m' a repondu qu'a son age ca ne servirait a rien et que ca ne changerait rien pour les selles a l'intérieur


bref non seulement je suis épuisée, je craque mais en plus je culpabilise a fond, l'impression de ne rien faire pour eux, de ne pas m'en occuper comme il faudrait et d'être en colère quasi perpetuelle alors que je SAIS que c'est infondé.

bref j'en ai parlé à ma mère.
elle vit dans l'héraut
elle vient de perdre son dogue allemand.

elle m'a proposé de prendre mes 2 chiens, définitivement.

alors je me dis :
enfin plus de serpillère à passer X fois par jour
fini les conneries fini les balades le matin à pas d'heure
fini les ,poils partout

je me dis aussi :
ils auront ENFIN quelq'un de disponible pour eux, pour les calins pour les balades pour mon gros

mais comment eux le vivraient ils?
certes ils connaissent très bien ma mère et sa amison
mais je suis leur maitresse, surtout mon gros...

et quand il leur arrivera quelque chose?
je fais confiance à ma mère mais ce sont MES gros loups...
et je ne serais pas là

et puis comment vivront ils les sejours où ma mère vient chez moi et repart? ou l'inverse?

ce sont MES chiens, j'en suis responsable et malgré tout ce que j'ai pu ecrire d'odieux je les adore
le truc c'est que je ne suis pas sure aujourd'hui  que eux soient bien dans leurs pattes.
evidemment il aurait été hors de question de m'en séparer pour les bazarder je ne sais où

mais là c'est mes parents, je sais comment ils s'occupent des aniamux...

et en même temps je n'ai jamais vécu sans chien, je ne sais même pas si j'en serais capable...


je ne sais plus quoi penser, quoi faire...

j'ai besoin d'aide, de conseils

je sais que certains peuvent être très durs dans leur propos ici, je vous jure que c'est deja une douleur profonde d'envisager ça pour moi; aors ne soyez pas trop dur, j'en pleure deja serriere mon clavier...

merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

si vous avez des conseils pour m'améliorer dans leur prise en charge au quotidien je suis preneuse hein, je ne cherche pas juste des reponses genre garde les, confie les, je suis aussi a la recherche de conseils pour m'aider,

----------


## borneo

Confie-les à tes parents.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et n'hésite pas trop longtemps. Tes parents viennent de perdre leur chien, mais si tu réfléchis trop longtemps, ils risquent d'en prendre un autre, et ce sera trop tard pour leur confier les tiens. 

De ce que tu dis, c'est clair qu'ils seront mieux là-bas. Surtout si tes parents sont retraités.

----------


## misslady

oui mes paretns sont retraités

ma mere m'a dit qu'ils ne reprendraient pas de chiens avant septembre

moi j'y vais pour juillet, je pourrais descendre les chiens a ce moment, au moins a l'essai pour le mois d'aout

bon sang j'ai juste l'impression que je vais les abaandonner si je fais ça ca me donne mauvaise conscience

mais bon mieux vaut avoir mauvaise conscience MOI et qu'EUX soient bioen

----------


## borneo

j'ajoute que c'est extrêmement généreux de la part de tes parents. Pour avoir eu des chiens dans cet état, je ne renouvellerais pas l'expérience volontiers.

----------


## misslady

j'en ai bien conscience

d'autant qu'autant ma mère est très attachée a ma teckel, autant elle n'a pas de lien aprticulier avec mon gros (qui est pourtant un amour)

en + je sais aussi que le climat conviendra bien mieux à ma chienne

que la maison est hyper grande, le jardin bien clos qu'ils pourront bien plus profiter de ça, que ma mère sortira mon gros au moins 3 fois par jour...

je SAIS que les conditions sont bien mieux

ce qui m’effraie surtout pour Hercule c'est la rupture du lien avec moi, ceci dit maintenant il est a l'aise avec les humains et il aime bien ma mère...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

comment tu faisais pour gérer tes chiens et la vie de famille? en terme de ménage par exemple car la je ne m'en sors plus, je lave par terre en moyenne trois fois par jour c'est usant

des astuces?

car meme si je les descends j'ai encore 2 mois à gérer

----------


## Quaraba

Faut pas hésiter, si vous les aimez: Faites-le pour leur bien-être et le votre. C'est vraiment très gentil de la part de votre mère et en plus vous aurez des nouvelles. De plus, elle les prend tous les deux.

----------


## sylviana

Histoire de tout tenter quand même avant, je ferai appel à un comportementaliste, aux fleurs de bach et au propalin. D'ici juillet, tu as le temps. J'ai moi aussi un chien qui urine dedans (c'est comportemental) et je sais combien c'est épuisant.

----------


## missvero

laisse les a tes parents si ils sont d'accord ils seront mieux et ne culpabilise pas c'est pour leur bien de plus tu aura souvent des nouvelles 

pour le nettoyage je connais j'ai une chienne en fin de vie diabétique aveugle sourde cancer bref la totale et souvent la porte ouverte elle passe devant et fait dans la maison bin je lave et relave pas le choix mais bon je suis a la maison donc plus facile que toi

----------


## ika 47

je vais te donner le point de vu des parents 

s'ils te l'ont proposé c'est qu'ils sentent que tu n'en peut plus ,tu sais nous autres les parents on sent bien quand nos enfants meme grand ne vont pas bien 

à mon avis donne leur sans  cupalbilise ,j'ai pris ici les 2 TN d'Adeline vu que pour la femelle il y avait vraiment une incompatibilité de caractere entre les 2 et le male lui ne se sentait pas bien  les 2 dernieres années de sa vie ,je pense qu'il s’ennuyait tout seul

----------


## aurore

Je pense aussi que la proposition de tes parents est vraiment intéressante et que vu l'état dans lequel tu es, c'est vraiment une solution à envisager. Il y a parfois des moments dans la vie où ça fait trop (les gamins, le boulot, deux vieux chiens, la vie en général...) et je pense que ce n'est bon ni pour eux ni pour toi de te "forcer" à les assumer au delà de ce dont tu es capable. 

Les chiens ont des ressources insoupçonnées pour s'adapter: ils seront plus heureux à deux dans un environnement détendu et avec des personnes disponibles, que chez toi qui n'en peux plus.

Si tu prends cette décision, ce sera à toi d'être forte et de faire passer leur bonheur avant tout: tu devras partir et les laisser chez ta mère comme si tu allais revenir dans 5 minutes. Il ne faudra pas les stresser avec ta culpabilité et ta tristesse, leur faire des adieux sans fin, pleurer: ce sera le meilleur service que tu pourras leur rendre.

Bon courage! On a tous nos limites.

----------


## Kybou!

Moi je garderais mes chiens, c'est même pas une question que je peux me poser en fait ...  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Mes deux vieilles (ABRICOT et USHANA) m'ont salopé l'appart, dans la maison çà va beaucoup mieux, on prend nos marques. Je me tapais jusqu'à 4 heures matin, soir, nuit même, et mon fils de 15 ans faisait sa (grosse) part en rentrant du lycée ... j'ai pu déménager, çà ne pouvait pas continuer comme çà. Si tes parents ont vraiment l'intention de les assumer tels quels (surtout, s'ils ont un jardin où ils peuvent les mettre sans les traumatiser) saute sur l'occasion. Tu auras des nouvelles, tu les verras, ils ne seront pas séparés ... Mais oui ce sera dur. Mais il faut penser à soi parfois ...

----------


## Filousse

Tu aimes tes chiens cela ne fait aucun doute, la détresse transpire dans ton post, mais parfois aimer veut aussi dire accepter la séparation pour le bonheur de l'autre, en l'occurrence ici tes chiens. 

Nous savons toutes et tous que la vie peut-être difficile, lourde, stressante et parfois cruelle mais tu te rends compte de toi même que tu n'apportes plus l'amour et le confort dont tes chiens ont besoin. Tu prends conscience de tes limites, personne n'est capable de tout faire et de tout gérer parfaitement tout le temps. Réfléchir à ce qu'il y a de mieux pour tes chiens n'est pas un acte d'abandon au contraire ! Tu le dis toi-même, tu te rends compte que tu ne t'occupes pas bien d'eux et tu culpabilises. 

Tes parents te font une proposition très généreuse et le gros avantage (si l'on peut dire ça comme ça) c'est que tu sauras où sont tes chiens, avec qui, dans quelles conditions et tu pourras même les revoir. Je trouve que cela mérite réflexion.

Maintenant, je me mets à ta place et je ne peux que comprendre ce que tu dois ressentir à l'idée de donner tes chiens à quelqu'un d'autre même s'il s'agit de tes parents. 
Si j'étais à ta place, je me demanderai ce que je peux offrir de plus à mes chiens pour qu'ils soient bien et, surtout, si je peux faire quelque chose de plus (parce qu’il arrive parfois que l'on ne peut rien faire de plus). Je testerai la solution de Sylviana, si j'en ai la possibilité et les moyens. En fonction de cela je pèserai le pour et le contre et je prendrai une décision (tout en gardant à l'esprit que le plus important c'est le bonheur de mes toutous).

Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

En plus si tu peux prendre le temps de les acclimater ce serait un plus.

----------


## Filousse

PS : ne pleure pas derrière ton clavier, c'est une noble réflexion que tu as là, tu n'as pas à t'en vouloir ni à te reprocher quoi que ce soit. Au contraire tu cherches ce qu'il y a de mieux pour tout le monde et je trouve que c'est un très beau geste. Courage !

----------


## Kyt's

*On peut ne pas être d'accord. Pour autant, on peut éviter le ton insultant, ce, que le membre soit inscrit sur Rescue depuis 5 minutes ou depuis 10 ans.
Merci d'en tenir compte pour ce topic et pour tous les autres.*

----------


## Fahn

Y a rien d'insultant dans mes propos.
Si la personne s'est sentie insultée, peut-être y a-t-il une raison?
C'est à creuser...

----------


## RESCUE

*il s'agit ici d'un rappel de modération, merci d'utiliser des termes moins agressifs et moins grossiers, même lors d'un désaccord. et dans la mesure du possible, de ne pas surenchérir lorsque nous faisons un rappel.*

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## misslady

pour info suite à vos remarques, une injection de dérivés morphiniques a été fait par un véto d’urgence

cela n'a d'ailleurs rien changé à l'état d'Hercule.

il a été euthanasié ce matin par son véto habituel, qui a dit ne rien pouvoir proposer d'autres que ce qu'il avait déjà pour améliorer sa locomotion, son confort ou son autonomie.

merci a tous pour vos conseils, je retiendrais ceux qui m'ont aidé, y compris dans d'autres posts que celui ci quand je cherchais des solutions, des conseils de l'aide ou du soutien.

je ne tiendrais pas rigueur à ceux qui m'ont jugé négativement, j'ai moi même assez culpabilisé et je ne sais toujours pas si j'ai fait le bon choix pour mon chien la seule chose qui me blesse encore, c'est que vous ayez pu douter de l'amour que j'avais pour mon chien.

le sujet peut etre clos

----------

